
A giant red star is acting weird and scientists think it may be about to explode - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_e019c5f4102d6a737bf72d4fd09f60f3
======
johnnyBlaze949
It was around 6:45pm pacific time when I called my 15 year old son to look at
the star flickering he said you trippin! Mine I tell you I just finished
smoking a dubbie lol I was not tripping tho went inside to check on dinner
when I came back out boom just like that gone never to be seen again!!! I
kissed it fuck how!!!!

